# Pirelli OE tires



## feworkr (May 28, 2006)

I found the OE Pirellis to be pretty bad. Road noise - short life. I'm looking at Goodyears for replacements as reccomended at Tire Rack. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## bernB5 (Jul 13, 2003)

All season: Falken Ziex 512..my second set 95.00 Z rated Vulcantire.com...Summer only? Avon Tech M500 @ Tire rack..glue on the road.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (VdUbbZ337)*

what type of tire are you looking for? all season? snow? summer?


----------

